# Rock branch archery scores...jan. 19-20 2013



## rockbrancharcher (Jan 20, 2013)

ADVANCED OPEN
Chris Leard......201-5
Kenneth Stone.....198-4
Jeff Massey.....190-4
Scott Gunter.....190-3
Travis Ballard....187-4
Danielle Stone.....181-2
Dan Renner.....174-2

KNOWN 50
Mitchell Irvin.....220-10
Dan Randolph....204-6
Wayne Reese.....190-1
Chuck Cumber.....189-4
Todd Hatfield....187-5
Richard Whitzer....N/C

OPEN TROPHY
Shawn Bebe.....206-7
Joseph Irvin.....200-7
Brad Holland....193-3
Paul Vaughn....188-3
Jake Vaughn....187-3

SUPER SENIOR
Terry Henderson...154-0

HUNTER
Ken Graham.....201-8
Shannon Lovett.....198-2
Hugh Bryant.....193-4
Dex Worley.....190-2
Tim Miller.....188-3
Billy Atkins......184-2
Lamar Herring......182-2
Chris Dickens.....170-2
Ben Mooney.....170-1
Bobby Young....168-2
Ty Sigman.....168-1
Joe Kirkland....167-1
Nick Loyde....164-2
Kyle Bona.....159-1
Josh Collett....139-0
John Smith....131-0
Lawerence Norris....84-1
Charlie Black....80-0

WOMENS HUNTER
Veronica Seaborn.....186-5
Amy Kirkland.....181-1
Felecity Holland.....169-1
Carly Owens.....164-0
Mellissa Jamesen.....159-1
Hannah Williams.....144-1
Taylor Norriss.....134-2

NOVICE
Aaron Ricks...197-5
Logan Fleeman.....192-3
Tracey Cagle....191-3
Randy Holland......190-1
Dennis Cagle....189-1
Scott Myers.....188-6
Josh James.....188-1
Reid Holland.....185-4
Ricky Phillips....184-2
Austin Williams.....180-0
Micheal Cheek....167-0
Luke Butler.....162-1
Jarrod Bowers.....159-1
Brad Evanson.....150-1
Jeremy Fullbright....122-0

Youth
Sam Smith....192-4
Tyler Chambers....192-3
Zack Hill....188-2
Ricky Smith....123-0

CUBS
Kane Goldman....182-0
Lizzi Brown.....167-2
Chad Kirkland.....163-1
Chase Alexander.....162-2
Scott Stone  II.....161-1
Landen Cagle....153-0
Maecy Meadows....151-3
Braydon Evanson....125-0

FUN SHOOT
Scott Stone
Andy Johnsten
Allen Fields
Bruce Reines
Jason Goldman
Steve Saylors
Chris Dickens
Darren Meadows
Earl Massy
Andy Rouse
Austin Williams
Tracey Cagel
Randy Holland


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 20, 2013)

andy rouse shot fun...he just won the k50 yesterday??  i guess he lost all his $$$$$, lol!!


----------



## rockbrancharcher (Jan 20, 2013)

Due to several request,we will open the course sunday jan ,27 from 10am to 2pm for practice before gainsville. The range will be set up the same but i will move the stakes. Hope to see yea here.  CHEACK OUT PICS ON FACEBOOK  ROCK BRANCH ARCHERY


----------



## Tadder (Jan 20, 2013)

rockbrancharcher said:


> Due to several request,we will open the course sunday jan ,27 from 10am to 2pm for practice before gainsville. The range will be set up the same but i will move the stakes. Hope to see yea here.  CHEACK OUT PICS ON FACEBOOK  ROCK BRANCH ARCHERY



Sounds Great We plane on see'en yal then had a great time. Got a few pics for you from Sat. Thanks man.


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 20, 2013)

really nice pic's, kevin...gator would have been better in the creek, lol!!  looks like everyone had a great time...that pink umbrella continues to rule.  i didn't see mckenzie??  she's usually hogging the show.


----------



## rockbrancharcher (Jan 20, 2013)

great pics thx


----------



## dgmeadows (Jan 21, 2013)

Great range Bobby.  Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 21, 2013)

there are 103 pic's over on rock branch facebook page...a lot of full, draw shots..really really nice


----------



## watermedic (Jan 21, 2013)

Great set up Bobby!


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Jan 21, 2013)

Yea you could really tell he put a lot of hard work in to setting up the range.


----------



## mathewsfactoryDanielle (Jan 29, 2013)

hahaha im always finding the camera or making a funny face!


----------

